# Heat tolerant meat rabbits; pure or mixed breed?



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been researching meat breeds for a few weeks now, and haven't really found what I'm looking for. I want just a few rabbits for raising our own meat. Living in the southwest desert, it is important that the rabbits can tolerate heat. Many, many years ago we raised mini rex, and in the beginning kept them in outdoor hutches in a protected, tree-shaded corner by the house. A misting system and frozen water bottles kept everyone going during the 3-4 summers we kept them outdoors.

Since I'm not interested at this time in getting back into exhibiting, I would be open to working with cross breeding. From experience I know that Rex fur can be pretty dense, and although we had luck with the minis all those years ago, I'd really rather have something that has a thinner coat. I saw a lovely Flemish Giant mix doe that might be bred to a NZ buck, but something tells me that the giant breeds won't do well in the heat. 

Any input on breeds to consider would be greatly appreciated! I've made contact with a couple Rex breeders in Arizona, but haven't had luck finding any other meat-type breeders.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

The Al-Tex breed is used and bred in Kingsville Texas at Texas A&M Just google Al-tex Rabbits. I Am going to get some this fall myself..


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I have_ *heard*_ that lop-eared rabbits do well in heat. The reason given to me was that rabbits cool themselves via blood flow through the ears and so larger ears means more blood flow. It makes _*sense*_ to me, but I have no documentation to back it up... so please consider it simply as a possibility. Perhaps someone else can confirm or refute this.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

James, thanks for the info on the Al-Tex; I will definitely look those up!

Maggie; what an interesting idea! I read somewhere that one of the lop breeds (French I think) has been used for meat, but I never gave it much thought. The cooling thing with the ears sounds logical. Around here lops seems easier to come by than any of the common meat breeds, too.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

I'd try to find a breeder in your area who's set up matches yours. It wouldn't do you any good to buy from a breeder in your area if their rabbits are kept in a climate controled area!

I think it depends on the rabbit too, I have Rex and Silver Fox. The rex don't do well in the heat at all (they need to be coddled) and my one rex does okay. I did loose a preg Rex doe, so I don't really know about their heat tolerance. My rex mutt buck is always active and ready to play when every other rabbit is down because of the heat though!

I'd say you'd almost have to cull for heat tolerance, any that don't do well at a loewr heat/humidity get culled, and breed the ones that do better.

dawn


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Interesting, Maggie. I've heard the exact opposite with regard to the lops. I've heard they *don't* do well in the heat, because their ears flop down, and they have no control over their ears. Even notice how erect and totally 'open' your rabbits ears are in the heat?

I have a Holland Lop - just a baby. He's in the house, because I'm not taking any chances with him and this dreadful heat we've been having. But, he's the only lop I have, and I have no other personal experience. I could be wrong.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Dawn, I am hoping to find local stock, but in lieu of that, I'm also looking at parts of the country that experience warm summer temperatures as well. Our first mini rex were from a breeder who raised them in a fan-cooled pole barn type structure, which is probably why they did well in the outdoor area we have. Looking back, if I had known way back then that I'd want to raise meat rabbits, I might have kept a few of those original not-so-pretty-but-quite-sturdy bunnies! Maybe it's because I've been out of the loop for so long, or maybe my memory isn't as good as I think it is, but it seems back then there were a lot more rabbit breeders in my area.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Bernadette said:


> Interesting, Maggie. I've heard the exact opposite with regard to the lops. I've heard they *don't* do well in the heat, because their ears flop down, and they have no control over their ears. Even notice how erect and totally 'open' your rabbits ears are in the heat?
> 
> I have a Holland Lop - just a baby. He's in the house, because I'm not taking any chances with him and this dreadful heat we've been having. But, he's the only lop I have, and I have no other personal experience. I could be wrong.


You could also be absolutely right, Bernadette... which is why I stressed in my post that it was "they say" info. Maybe I'll hop over to Google and check it out.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, i didn't find much... and I'm out of time for the moment. But I did come across this tidbit:

"They (rabbits) cannot sweat, nor do they pant like other animals (unless they are under heat stress-a danger sign) - their ears are the most efficient part of their bodies that allow heat to escape and we often find our lop rabbits sitting next to their water bowls with their ears in the water."


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Rabbits! They'll keep you guessing.

Also, I think much depends on the individual rabbit as well. In general, a breed has particular characteristics - but there's always the rabbit that breaks the rules. 

MariaAZ, all the more support for finding meat rabbits from an area with as close to your weather conditions as possible, that have been raised in your temperatures, etc.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

If you're just raising for meat and don't care about type/mixed breed, have you checked your local animal shelter? Ours has a TON of large rabbits of all types, even says on the card if they're spayed or whatever. They don't HAVE to know what you're doing with them, and they'd probably have a better life with you than in the shelter!

I also see alot of rabbits on Craigslist too.

Some of the farm/garden centers sell rabbits, I'd be cautious of those, since they'll say they're a rex, but it may be a mini rex! (or vs versa!)

Dawn


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

At the fair the larger rabbits were in more distress from the heat.a flemish giant and a new zealand white died.bluebird


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

the larger the animal-- in body mass-- the less heat tolerant they are ( leave out elephants and rhinos, please) If you look at the sizes of our deer and fox across the US, you will find the more southern varieties tend to be smaller, longer legged-- less body mass.

And yes, rabbits radiate heat from their ears-- so upright ears are more effective.
I am finding that having air circulation BELOW the rabbit is very beneficial--andf my caging is also pretty close tot he ground-- taking advantage of cooler temps at 12 inches that are as much as 15 degrees cooler than the temps at 30 inches!!


----------

